# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Thành Long đổi lịch quay vì Kwon Sang Woo

## bebanve

*Thành Long đổi lịch quay vì Kwon Sang Woo** Có chút thay đổi trong kế hoạch bộ phim điện ảnh hợp tác giữa hai ngôi sao này.*
Ngày 26/10, công ty quản lý của Kwon Sang Woo, Bel Actors Entertainment cho hay, Thành Long đã điều chỉnh lại lịch quay của bộ phim _12 Chinese Zodiac Heads_. Đây là bộ phim điện ảnh do trực tiếp Thành Long làm đạo diễn và ban đầu dự kiến quay vào tháng 6. Nhưng vì vết thương ở cổ chân phải của Kwon Sang Woo nên ngôi sao Hồng Kông đã quyết định thay đổi lại lịch quay. gia usd
Chấn thương của Sang Woo phát sinh từ thời điểm quay bộ phim điện ảnh về đề tài chiến tranh _71-Into the fire_ và sau khi quay _Pain_, một tai nạn nhỏ trong cảnh quay nhảy qua vườn rào đã khiến vết đau bị tái phát. Vì sự tin tưởng rất lớn đối với Sang Woo, Thành Long đã không ngại thay đổi kế hoạch trong những phần quay của nam ngôi sao Hàn Quốc này. xet xu le van luyen nhu the nao
Sau khi phải trải qua một vài ca phẫu thuật, Kwon Sang Woo dự kiến sẽ qua Trung Quốc và tiếp tục quay những phân cảnh của anh. việc làm

_Nam diễn viên Kwon Sang Woo_
Năm nay là một năm rất bận rộn với Kwon Sang Woo. Sau khi ra mắt bộ phim điện ảnh _Pain_ đóng cùng nữ diễn viên Jung Ryeo Won vào tháng 7 năm nay, anh đã cùng với nữ diễn viên Trương Bá Chi hợp tác cho vai chính của bộ phim _Love Again_. Sau dự án _12 Chinese Zodiac Heads_, Kwon còn lên kế hoạch sẽ tham gia trong một bộ phim hành động của Mỹ. le van luyen
Mới đây, Kwon Sang Woo cũng đã nhận lời thực hiện bộ ảnh quảng cáo cho một nhãn hiệu thời trang. Cùng ngắm những shoot hình mới nhất của ông bố đa tài này. ty gia usd

_Shoot hình đen trắng tạo vẻ đẹp cổ điển_ao vest nu


_Ở độ tuổi 35, Kwon Sang Woo vẫn rất phong độ_

----------

